# Whose poop?



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

Ebe said:


> The poop has no odor, is fairly soft. It seems to *contain grass*.


My guess would be fungal, such as mushroom. As for "containing grass", you're probably seeing fibers of the organism. (An animal that poops that small wouldn't be leaving visible fibers in their dung...they'd be constipated as all getout.)


----------



## White Cloud (Dec 29, 2018)

90% sure that is fungal not animal or insect scat of any kind...

Shine a light accross it in the dark and hit it hard with something...You probably will see "dust" come out (spores.) DO NOT BREATH and/or wear respiratory some folks are anaphylactic to the spores...


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

Why would this grow inside? I Failed to mention that even though the house is closed up a few months out of the year it is always air-conditioned. It is also immaculately clean. That is an exterior wall, but it is a about a foot above ground level inside.


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

Definitely looks like a fungus Mushroom. What part of the county are you located. My guess is your humidity is high in your house. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## White Cloud (Dec 29, 2018)

Ebe said:


> Why would this grow inside? I Failed to mention that even though the house is closed up a few months out of the year it is always air-conditioned. It is also immaculately clean. That is an exterior wall, but it is a about a foot above ground level inside.


Hi Ebe,

Clean and being inside has little to do with it...If a fungus has found nutrients, which in your case is most likely dust or spilled food/drink soaked into the carpet and/or carpet padding...

Fungal growth within a home is no more unusual than it growing on our bodies (which it does...aka "athlete's foot") It grows in our refrigerators all the time and on breads and related products!

Fungus (like it or not) is everywhere but seldom do we know it unless a "fruiting body" of some sort revels itself...as you have in your photo...

I only go as far as 90% on this because I can examine the sample myself in person either by eye or better microscope. Nevertheless, I have seen many topical fungus growing in and on carpets that look just like that...

Do not be too concerned. Just clean that spot as you normally do (many different types of cleaners to choose from. I personally happen to be an "all organic and traditional" kind of person myself so would use some simple homemade soap, and perhaps hit it with some vinegar and brine solution before final cleaning. My last step would be to splash some peppermint, cedar or lemon grass/tee tree oil on the spot...Your choice of scents if you go that route...

For just safety reasons alone, see that you don't have any leaks you don't know about in that area...?

Good luck...Don't worry to much...and give a shout out if you have more questions...

j


----------

